# When do fish runs start?



## Ociferscott

Generally speaking, the fish will tend to follow the water temperature more than any other indicator when it comes to the spring and fall runs. So, what are the temperatures and conditions that we should be on the look out for?

Spot Run - 48° water. The spot will be the first fish in the surf and the last to leave in the fall. Look for them in the wash and near the piers, they'll make up large schools before crossing any structure. They'll stay in the bay all summer long, no matter how hot it gets.

Striper Run - 51° water. They tend to stay out of range for surf anglers, but working birds near shore is a great indication. They'll be most vulnerable entering the bay, so work near structure at the mouth of the bay. The run will last until around 54° and they tend to lock up and swim away at 75°.

Red Drum Run - 53-55° water. They like to work the flats and the channels between the wash. They'll enter the bay and inlets and won't lock up until 82° or so.

Croaker/Weakfish/Specks - 55° water. They don't so much run as they do flood the bay and inlets from every angle. They stick around all summer and tolerate temps up to 85°.

Sheepshead/Spadefish - 60° water. They come in for a breif stay and will stay in water generally between 60-65°. If it gets warmer, look for them deeper, especially near structure.

Bluefish/Spanish Mack Run - 65° water. They're some of the last one's in and will be the first to leave. Look for them feeding out past the breakers. Again diving birds are your indicators. They'll stay biting no matter how hot it gets.

Black Drum/Cobia Run - 68° water. They come absolutely last but seem to stick around longer, tolerating colder temps longer than most. They won't leave until the water drops back down to 55° or so.

Please contribute or correct anything you think I've gotten wrong. Post your experiences. I'm looking to catch at least one of each of these this year. It should be fun.


----------



## 757 Fire

Looks pretty accurate to me, although i thought croaker came much earlier but who knows. Looks like i will be able to catch lots of spot in the next few weeks to stock up on bait before gamefish begin to run.


----------



## surf rat

*Fish runs*

Where did you come up with those temps? I'm going to go catch some spot and then go drum fishing.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

ok some of ur temps are wrong.... the croaker come in b4 the spot do... the black drum never leave the bay as well as the red drum bluefish are right behide the croakers then spot.... and the big stripers never leave the bay as well they just get harder to catch.....

i think u have the temps for the spawning period


----------



## Ociferscott

surf rat said:


> Where did you come up with those temps? I'm going to go catch some spot and then go drum fishing.


I got the temps from www.idfishfinder.com, although some are modified to fit Virginia conditions (in all fairness that is a Texas based site) and others are created based on rough observations and reports.



BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> ok some of ur temps are wrong.... the croaker come in b4 the spot do... the black drum never leave the bay as well as the red drum bluefish are right behide the croakers then spot.... and the big stripers never leave the bay as well they just get harder to catch.....
> 
> i think u have the temps for the spawning period


Alright I'll give you the croaker coming before the spot, though not necessarily the larger croaker. Keep in mind that this data is for the adult fish, of course any fish that spawns in the bay leaves their "young" behind year round. And many of those grow quite large in the bay before they ever leave with the "adults". With that in mind, the red and black drum (adults) definetely do leave the bay and make runs as indicated, just ask the guys down in Hatteras about the spring and fall drum runs. The stripers leave too, because they end up off the Jersey and New York shores in mid-late summer.

I can agree though that the large spot come in later and tend to be just in front of the bluefish (which are feeding on them).


----------



## redneckranger

don't car about large croaker this time of year i care about eating size 10" or so.


----------



## gordy

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> ok some of ur temps are wrong.... the croaker come in b4 the spot do... the black drum never leave the bay as well as the red drum bluefish are right behide the croakers then spot.... and the big stripers never leave the bay as well they just get harder to catch.....
> 
> i think u have the temps for the spawning period


Black drum do leave the bay... the tags i have had come back on the bulls in Nov-Jan have been from offshore wrecks around 30 miles out.
I agree with you that the croaker are first before spot. Keep in mind, lunar phase is as important if not more than water temp.

This is when i start fishing for species in the bay-
tog- year around
shad- middle of march
flounder- 3rd week in march
red drum (bulls), specks- mid april
black drum- 1st week of may
spades- last week in may
sheeps, cobes- first week in june


----------



## RoryGoggin

This link might help.


----------



## surf rat

*Mr Gordy*

Give that man a cigar. He knows a thing or two.


----------



## Fishman

Read post #11 This is from a P&S post from years ago

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...linear&highlight=fish+season+chart#post527221


----------



## Ociferscott

Fishman said:


> Read post #11 This is from a P&S post from years ago
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...linear&highlight=fish+season+chart#post527221


Thanks. Lots of good info there. I'll revise some of my notes to reflect.


----------



## sgtcupps

after reading that i might try tomarrow for some spot ...what is the temp right now?


----------



## kaizenakira

sgtcupps said:


> after reading that i might try tomarrow for some spot ...what is the temp right now?


Check this out: http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=cbbv2


----------



## Fishman

sgtcupps said:


> after reading that i might try tomarrow for some spot ...what is the temp right now?


Way to early for spot


----------



## Ociferscott

Fishman said:


> Way to early for spot


I'm going to have to agree. My temps look more like the numbers for the fall runs than the spring. The croaker and flounder will be your first/best bets coming up soon. The spot and stripers won't be in until just before the big bluefish. But, you can use these temperatures to figure out when the fish will be leaving the bays, since they seem pretty accurate for that use (based on reports I've read from last fall).
Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## 757 Fire

Fishman said:


> Read post #11 This is from a P&S post from years ago
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...linear&highlight=fish+season+chart#post527221


That post was off aswell, king mackeral in 46 degree water and croaker that weigh 50 pounds those are fish from another planet not Va.


----------

